# Which graphics card(s?) for 6 x high res monitors, not gaming



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

I want to expand from a four monitor setup to a six monitor setup. Why? Because six is two more than four and therefore obviously better, that's why! 

--------------------
*Displays*
--------------------

The monitors will be 6 x Dell 27" U2715H with resolution 2560x1440px @ 60hz. 

Specs:
http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=hk&l=en&s=bsd&cs=hkbsd1&sku=210-adsz 

The connection options of the displays are:

- 2 HDMI(MHL) connector
- 1 Mini DisplayPort
- 1 DisplayPort (version 1.2)
- 1 DisplayPort out (MST)

--------------------
*Motherboard*
--------------------

My motherboard is Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5. 
Specs: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z170X-Gaming-5-rev-10#sp

Relevant expansion slots:

- 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16)
- 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8)
- 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4) (blocked by SSD)
- 4 x PCI Express x1 slots

--------------------
*PC*
--------------------

The PC runs Intel I7, have 32GB RAM, SSD's etc, so that should check all the boxes.

--------------------
*Graphics Card??*
--------------------

*What graphics card(s?) should I go for, to feed the 6 monitors at this resolution? *

It will not be used for gaming at all, so game performance is irrelevant. Budget is "whatever it takes", but I don't want to spend more than necessary.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2017)

Well I've just checked the GT1030 and GTX1050 but they only support upto 2/3 monitors per card (including DVI-D).
If you can connect 2 monitors with DVI-D you could take 2 GTX1050's.

My GTX1070 supports 5 monitors (including one DVI-D).


Maybe other members can chime in for other ideas.


----------



## qubit (Sep 1, 2017)

I think some models of NVIDIA Quadro cards have enough outputs for this. Also, there might be a custom version of current low end cards that will do this. There was one a few years ago, but I don't think it's available any more. Just have a look at the retailer's websites for special cards.

I'm curious why you want to do this other than you can.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Look up sapphire


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I've just checked the GT1030 and GTX1050 but they only support upto 2/3 monitors per card (including DVI-D).
> If you can connect 2 monitors with DVI-D you could take 2 GTX1050's.
> 
> My GTX1070 supports 5 monitors (including one DVI-D).
> ...



So it seems I can daisy-chain the monitors in pairs (and not more than 2, since 2560x1440 requires a certain amount of bandwidth). 

In that case, I would only need 3 displayports in one card - provided that card is OK with running the full 7680x2880 resolution, that is. Otherwise, I would need to spread it on two cards.

I did some searching on Newegg, picked 3 displayports and picked the cheapest one with 5 egg ratings:

https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-6163-KR

This lists a max resolution of 7680x4320, which is great - but also lists "max monitors supported" as 4. Not sure if that refers to people NOT daisy-chaining displayports, or something else.

Comments?



qubit said:


> I'm curious why you want to do this other than you can.



I do software development, and I currently run a 3 screen setup. Even with that, I am always switching back and forth between apps, like documentation, and then struggling to find it again. 

In a given session I might have: 
2 open browser windows/tabs with documentation for what I am working on
1 code editor
1 database interface
1 slack/skype window
1 Postman app to test API calls
1 project management thing (Trello)
1 browser to search for error messages, stackoverflow posts etc

The more I have to switch, the less efficient I am, so no question it will improve my productivity, although going from one to two/three monitors is a much bigger productivity gain.

So from a strict cost benefit analysis, it might not be worth it, but I dont have expensive habits otherwise - and I really want this - so why not?!


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2017)

Is Eyefinity still a thing on AMD cards?
Otherwise, Matrox is your friend.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 1, 2017)

Well, those DELL displays do support MST, so the number of ports on the GPU is definitely not an issue.
Anyting since DP 1.3 can drive up to four 2K displays in daisy-chain from a single link.

Basically any modern card with 2x DP should do. The cheapest option so far is a GTX1060 3GB (but I would consider getting a 6GB version just in case).
Alternatively(if you really want to go cheap) - any pair of smaller cards with at least one DP1.3. For example, a pair of passively cooled GT1030's from MSI:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137140


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Well, those DELL displays do support MST, so the number of ports on the GPU is definitely not an issue.
> Anyting since DP 1.3 can drive up to four 2K displays in daisy-chain from a single link.
> 
> Basically any modern card with 2x DP should do. The cheapest option so far is a GTX1060 3GB (but I would consider getting a 6GB version just in case).
> ...



The Dell U2715H only supports DP1.2 though, which means max 2 * 2560x1440 displays, right? Or does it not matter in this context - as long as the GPU supports it?

And can I be certain that for example a GTX1060 can actually run the combined resolution of the screens, regardless of connectivity?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 1, 2017)

Eyefinity  on AMD card(s) and  AMD ( through a partner) have done Single Card with 6 Display outputs



eidairaman1 said:


> Look up sapphire



thats the Brand most lightly to have done it

@T4CFantasy would be the best person to contact for relevant info


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Eyefinity on AMD card(s) and AMD ( through a partner) have done Single Card with 6 Display outputs


Visiontek. Those are still available at newegg, but unfortunately it's 7000-series and it costs the same as a GTX1060 6GB or more...



multimonitormaniac said:


> The Dell U2715H only supports DP1.2 though, which means max 2 * 2560x1440 displays, right? Or does it not matter in this context - as long as the GPU supports it?


Totally missed the DP1.2 aspect.... My bad. 
I guess it's only 2 monitors per port with this resolution, so you need a card with at least 3xDP ports.
In this case, GTX1060 is your best bet. There are quite a few options with 3xDP outputs and an additional benefit of being DP1.4-compatible in case of future upgrades.


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> I guess it's only 2 monitors per port with this resolution, so you need a card with at least 3xDP ports.
> In this case, GTX1060 is your best bet. There are quite a few options with 3xDP outputs and an additional benefit of being DP1.4-compatible in case of future upgrades.



I look at some GTX1060 cards, and they list 7680 x 4320 as max resolution and "supports 4 monitors", like here:






https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125879

So my resolution of 7680x2880 is within the limits - but not within the "multi-monitor support: 4" limit... Do you think I can ignore that when using daisy-chaining?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2017)

No need to get two cards, your motherboard has an HDMI and a DP out and the onboard GPU can be enabled at the same time as the graphics card. Of course, those two screens might suffer a little bit due to the weak Intel GPU, but it's at least something you could test and see if it's good enough. Just remember to enable the Intel graphics in the UEFI.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2017)

@Toothless , the man of many monitors.....


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> No need to get two cards, your motherboard has an HDMI and a DP out and the onboard GPU can be enabled at the same time as the graphics card. Of course, those two screens might suffer a little bit due to the weak Intel GPU, but it's at least something you could test and see if it's good enough. Just remember to enable the Intel graphics in the UEFI.



I have actually tried that, and got it to run 2 * 2560x1440 monitors briefly. At the next reboot, the one monitor would no longer display anything - and I tried a bunch of things, but eventually gave up. 

Adobe Photoshop (latest, completely legal etc) will also crash when trying to open JPEG files (discovered this randomly)

It would never be a stable solution, it seems.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 1, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> I look at some GTX1060 cards, and they list 7680 x 4320 as max resolution and "supports 4 monitors", like here:
> 
> View attachment 91669
> 
> ...


It's the limit only for direct connections (e.g. not considering MST daisy chain setups).


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> It's the limit only for direct connections (e.g. not considering MST daisy chain setups).



Awesome! Looks like I am close to a solution then! A GTX1060 card with 3 displayports, and I am off to the races!

ANd based on this page: https://www.displayport.org/cables/driving-multiple-displays-from-a-single-displayport-output/





...I should be fine with DP1.2 cables, as long as I just need to daisy-chain two monitors per "chain". Right?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> I have actually tried that, and got it to run 2 * 2560x1440 monitors briefly. At the next reboot, the one monitor would no longer display anything - and I tried a bunch of things, but eventually gave up.
> 
> Adobe Photoshop (latest, completely legal etc) will also crash when trying to open JPEG files (discovered this randomly)
> 
> It would never be a stable solution, it seems.



That's weird, I've tried it in the past, admittedly on a different, but older motherboard and it worked perfectly fine on two screens, i.e. one to the Intel onboard and one to the graphics card.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> Awesome! Looks like I am close to a solution then! A GTX1060 card with 3 displayports, and I am off to the races!



Possibly.  Try it with the single card first. If it doesn't work, just toss a second cheaper GTX1050 in the machine. Drive 4 monitors from the GTX1060 and the other 2 monitors from the GTX1050.


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I really appreciate it. 

I just ordered this card: Gigabyte GeForce® GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6G (rev. 2.0)

It has 6GB RAM and 3 displayports. 

Link: https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N1060G1-GAMING-6GD-rev-20#kf

Hopefully it will run the 6 monitors alone. If not, I will re-evaluate onboard GPU options as well as adding another GPU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Just FYI, Gigabyte is a pretty terrible brand.  Their fans die quickly, and their customer service is absolutely terrible.  I'd try to cancel the order and go with something from eVGA, ASUS, or MSI. Heck, I'd even pick Zotac or PNY over Gigabyte.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 1, 2017)

Older AMD cards supported multimonitor a lot better than newer ones, however if they have the updated DP/HDMI versions to support the bandwidth is the issue. DVI-D should be do-able if it's just feeding one 1440p monitor and if you're going to use the AMD/NVIDIA software stuffs for surround then it should be fine. DVI-D limit is 2560x1600 so if you do get a card that has, say, two HDMI, a DVI-D, and a DP or two from the older card range you could save yourself some cash using two cheapo cards.

Do show feedback on those two 1060's though. Multimonitor setups are pr0n for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2017)

I was going to suggest this line

GPRO or GPRO E series

http://www.sapphirepgs.com/catalogpage.asp?IDno=1&lang=eng


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 1, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Just FYI, Gigabyte is a pretty terrible brand.  Their fans die quickly, and their customer service is absolutely terrible.  I'd try to cancel the order and go with something from eVGA, ASUS, or MSI. Heck, I'd even pick Zotac or PNY over Gigabyte.



I just spent two hours trying to find a suitable option, that I can actually buy and get delivered to Malta, where I live. It is a jungle... I just spent another half an hour looking at the brands you suggested, but found no good options for me to get them delivered to me - except an eVGA one, that had terrible reviews for noise.

So I think I am going to roll the dice with the Gigabyte one. But I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 1, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Just FYI, Gigabyte is a pretty terrible brand.  Their fans die quickly, and their customer service is absolutely terrible.  I'd try to cancel the order and go with something from eVGA, ASUS, or MSI. Heck, I'd even pick Zotac or PNY over Gigabyte.


Gigabyte has been one of my favorite partner brands for years..until recently..SAD situation but I agree..
I went with EVGA for Nvidia...I'm still with Sapphire for AMD.....and then I like PNY and XFX



multimonitormaniac said:


> I just spent two hours trying to find a suitable option, that I can actually buy and get delivered to Malta, where I live. It is a jungle... I just spent another half an hour looking at the brands you suggested, but found no good options for me to get them delivered to me - except an eVGA one, that had terrible reviews for noise.
> 
> So I think I am going to roll the dice with the Gigabyte one. But I appreciate your suggestions.


You got that right about the noise on the EVGA...
It sounds like an Aluminum plate being spun at variable speeds constantly...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 1, 2017)

Frick said:


> Is Eyefinity still a thing on AMD cards?
> Otherwise, Matrox is your friend.


I have three Matrox cards sitting in front of me right now. Matrox M- Series M9148 which will do quad monitors.

What the OP needs is a M-Series M9188  Octal monitor solution. Of course plan to spend $1600 for a single card. But these things are made for this shiz.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 1, 2017)

Eyefinity treats all monitors that part of it as one huge generic monitor, its great for 3 monitor gaming.


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for your help, guys. A quick update.

Quick followup.

Have received the GPU and have daisy-chained 2x2 monitors to two Displayports on it, and after a bid of fiddling with settings (enabling DP1.2 in the Dell monitor menus), it works.

Now I am waiting for three Dell U2715H to arrive next week, then I can finish my setup.

I have also received the Viotek Articulating Hex 6-Monitor Stand and put it together - but will not mount monitors, until the last ones arrive.

I have also attached my TV to the IGP, which also works just fine. I could probably daisy-chain two more monitors to the IGP displayport as well, and make it 8 - but 6 will do - for now.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 7, 2017)

Cant wait to see the finished assembly.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2017)

Good lord PLEASE get a proper background! Use that screen space! Get something that'll float across them all or I'ma have to rip my eyes out.


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 7, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Good lord PLEASE get a proper background! Use that screen space! Get something that'll float across them all or I'ma have to rip my eyes out.


Easy now, mate! All in due time - when I get the last 3 monitors, I will find something suitable.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

I remember there was a 7870ghz that had 6 DP ports or HDMI ports. But thats not exactly cutting edge tech... i guess they didnt like the mixing of consumer & commercial retail products cuz I havent seen a similar one since. Still an option for some, 

*Here*


----------



## Toothless (Sep 7, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> Easy now, mate! All in due time - when I get the last 3 monitors, I will find something suitable.


I'ma take your word for it


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 12, 2017)

Received the monitors and everything else.

I have attached 2x2 daisy-chained monitors to the GTX1060, and that works. But I cannot hook a third monitor up to the GPU (this was kind of expected), as it will only handle a total of 4 monitors.

I was then expecting to be able to add 1x2 daisy-chained monitors to my IGPU, but it seems I run into some kind of system limitation (??). If I hook up my 24" 1920x1200 monitor, it works. If I hook up another 2560x1440 monitor, it says "entering power-save mode" and does not want to display anything. The monitor works, the cable works - but I hit some kind of wall here.

Question is, if I should get another GPU with displayport for 1x2 daisychained monitors - or if that will not work either... 

Damn, this stuff is frustrating.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 12, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> Received the monitors and everything else.
> 
> I have attached 2x2 daisy-chained monitors to the GTX1060, and that works. But I cannot hook a third monitor up to the GPU (this was kind of expected), as it will only handle a total of 4 monitors.
> 
> ...


I think the 1060 is limited to a max of four screens or and a certain resolution , all amd Rx 570/580 cards Will do six via display port(requiring mst hub with some monitors, not yours) but i think they too limit the maximum total resolution ,im not sure how high but im @ 8k width now so i dunno I thought it was 5k but thats definitely per screan not total and vegas go upto 8K so seam like a way to do this on one card ,id imagine the higher end nvidia cards like 1080ti might do it on one card too but im guessing there.
At this point a second 1060 or your onboard might be the way just be sure to boot to Peg not onboard first in bios.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 12, 2017)

My GTX780 could do 5760x1080 and game on it. Only issue is power draw but I wonder if they could've been a cheaper solution.


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 18, 2017)

Got back from 5 days of vacation, and went back to working on the monitor-solution... And I got there!

I tried all kinds of stuff to make the IGPU work, but it was not a workable solution. I then tried with my old GTX750 GPU, which I added to the PC next to the GTX1060. And then I got there - and it works!

Final setup: 
2x2 monitors daisy-chained displayport to GTX1060
1x monitor HDMI to GTX750
1x monitor DVI-D to GTX750

I still have to re-cable everything to make it pretty, but at least it works now. I also think the 7th monitor (TV) will work when attached to the GTX750 - but that is for another day. 

A couple of pics:














Big thanks for all the help I have received in here!


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 19, 2017)

this really makes me prefer a single(/fewer) large resolution monitor(s)

a single 5k monitor is FOUR 2560x1440 monitors without the black bezels in the way, no more multi card multi cable multi mount hassle


----------



## amarok (Sep 19, 2017)

If you want to expand, try nvidia nvs 810.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2017)

You should be able to get the IGP to work and it should be able to handle those last two displays.  Make sure it is enabled in the BIOS and then install the drivers for it in Windows and they should show up.  You may have to plug one into DP and the other into HDMI though...not entirely sure the IGP supports daisy chaining.

Radeon has supported up to 6 displays since Evergreen (HD 5###).

Like WhiteNoise was saying...8 mDP, 8 displays...
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/graphics_cards/m_series/m9188pciex16/?productTabs=1


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


>


That's beautiful... I want new monitors now.


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 23, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> this really makes me prefer a single(/fewer) large resolution monitor(s)
> 
> a single 5k monitor is FOUR 2560x1440 monitors without the black bezels in the way, no more multi card multi cable multi mount hassle



I have had 4K monitors. Did not care for it. I much prefer this. 

Main reasons:
- I really want the area, square centimeters, not just the pixels
- Each screen to me is a workspace. This one has documentation, skype and slack run on this one, here is the code editor, here is a browser etc etc.

For gaming, this would not be optimal and the bezels might distract you. For my use, this is way better.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 23, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> I look at some GTX1060 cards, and they list 7680 x 4320 as max resolution and "supports 4 monitors", like here:
> 
> View attachment 91669
> 
> ...


 gtx1060's have 3 DP's on each card which 2 of them don't even need to setup SLI would handle the 6 you want plus good low power draw. Since 0 gaming, you can go with the 3gb model which keep price around around 450$. if find them at msrp. Yes there are some older amd cards that can do 6 off one card but those will be some older cards. There are some AMD eyefinity on newegg around 200-300$ option but the chip is from 2012 at the newest.


----------



## multimonitormaniac (Sep 23, 2017)

arbiter said:


> gtx1060's have 3 DP's on each card which 2 of them don't even need to setup SLI would handle the 6 you want plus good low power draw. Since 0 gaming, you can go with the 3gb model which keep price around around 450$. if find them at msrp. Yes there are some older amd cards that can do 6 off one card but those will be some older cards. There are some AMD eyefinity on newegg around 200-300$ option but the chip is from 2012 at the newest.



Hi arbiter, appreciate your advice.

Just for completeness, if somebody comes back to this thread and sees this, it is important ot point out that the GTX1060 with 3DP can only handle a total of 4 monitors, not 6. It says so in the specs and I tried it myself, because I did not think it mattered, when I used daisy-chaining.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah...that's the problem.  A lot of manufacturers don't clearly label how many monitors their cards support.  All cards have a hard cap to how many they can handle simultaneously.  That count includes daisy chained DP displays.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 23, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> Hi arbiter, appreciate your advice.
> 
> Just for completeness, if somebody comes back to this thread and sees this, it is important ot point out that the GTX1060 with 3DP can only handle a total of 4 monitors, not 6. It says so in the specs and I tried it myself, because I did not think it mattered, when I used daisy-chaining.


I didn't say it clearly but would need 2 of them to power 6 display's. Not really any cards made now days that can do over 4 displays less you get in to higher pro end lines which get expensive. Less you go with old AMD cards that are pushing 5 years old now.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah...that's the problem.  A lot of manufacturers don't clearly label how many monitors their cards support.  All cards have a hard cap to how many they can handle simultaneously.  That count includes daisy chained DP displays.


...and *how* those connections can be had. I'm using 2 DVI and an HDMI on my 390 without any adapters and it works fine. I suspect I can get a 4th from the DP port but, I doubt more than that but, that's not using any adapters. If I did that on my 6870, the 3rd wouldn't work unless I used an active mDP adapter for at least one of the displays, two if I wanted 4. So, I think it's important for manufacturers to describe in what ways those connections are usable because there are cases where they're not depending on what you're using but, I completely agree.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 23, 2017)

I think most high end Radeon cards support at least three.  Some support five (was looking at an RX 580 8 GiB).  Which support six without being branded EyeInfinity, I don't know.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 24, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Which support six without being branded EyeInfinity, I don't know.


This could be a good option but, it's under-powered. If the OP is only doing productivity tasks like software dev, this could work. It's a bit on the older side but, it's got 6 mDP outputs. It's also single slot which is nice if you're going to be sticking other things in PCIe slots.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIADYY6AB4772&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker, LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C7EPSVS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 24, 2017)

For that price, better off going with two RX 560s.

RX 560 = 3 displays
RX 570 = 5 displays
RX 580 = 5 displays

Can't find anything on Vega.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 24, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> For that price, better off going with two RX 560s.
> 
> RX 560 = 3 displays
> RX 570 = 5 displays
> ...


Issue with 560's least least it seems 1xdvi, 1xdp,1xhdmi pretty sure the HDMI lock to either 1080p or 4k rez a not letting you use 1440p rez. So would end up needing to go with 570's or i know he said no wasn't gaming but gtx1060's are a little cheaper and more powerful.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 24, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> For that price, better off going with two RX 560s.
> 
> RX 560 = 3 displays
> RX 570 = 5 displays
> ...


Yeah, the price isn't great but, the price might be worth it for a single slot card with 6 mDP outputs. Anyone looking at this is not planning on doing any gaming and cares more about how much space it takes up and how many monitor outputs can be used. Unfortunately, the only way to get a single slot card and 6 output is with 6x mDP outputs and options for those is very limited. Looking only turned up this card, a more expensive 7870 (not single slot either,) and some very expensive FirePro cards which themselves aren't single slot either, except for one that's basically exactly like the 7750 there.

200 USD might be worth it for 6 monitors and a single slot card given the OP's requirements.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 24, 2017)

Reason why two cards is better than one is, for example, video playback on multiple screens.  Each video decoding taxes the GPU so the more grunt behind it, the better it is able to keep up.

If power consumption and heat are a concern, better off with having two NVIDIA cards. NVIDIA has historically drawn less power driving multiple monitors.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 24, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Reason why two cards is better than one is, for example, video playback on multiple screens.  Each video decoding taxes the GPU so the more grunt behind it, the better it is able to keep up.
> 
> If power consumption and heat are a concern, better off with having two NVIDIA cards. NVIDIA has historically drawn less power driving multiple monitors.


But, that's not what he's going to be using this for. He described what he wants to use this for:


multimonitormaniac said:


> In a given session I might have:
> 2 open browser windows/tabs with documentation for what I am working on
> 1 code editor
> 1 database interface
> ...


This is for productivity and GCN 1.0 is capable of doing decent playback. Even VLIW5 with my 6870s could handle most formats I was using but, it's enough for 1080p and anything else isn't exactly what the OP is looking for. So while I agree that multiple GPUs are good for that purpose, it's not something I think the OP is looking for. This about displaying information more than anything else.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 25, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> But, that's not what he's going to be using this for. He described what he wants to use this for:
> 
> This is for productivity and GCN 1.0 is capable of doing decent playback. Even VLIW5 with my 6870s could handle most formats I was using but, it's enough for 1080p and anything else isn't exactly what the OP is looking for. So while I agree that multiple GPUs are good for that purpose, it's not something I think the OP is looking for. This about displaying information more than anything else.


he has if you read the OP post, 6x 1440p monitors not 1080p


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 25, 2017)

arbiter said:


> he has if you read the OP post, 6x 1440p monitors not 1080p


You missed the point then because the OP said nothing about watching videos at 1440p. In fact the OP said absolutely nothing about watching videos in the first place but, it's not unlikely that the 7750 could decode 1440p video in certain situations. The OP did a fairly good job making it clear that the goal is to use this machine for productivity purposes and never once mentioned video but did mention that gaming was not a factor so, given that and the quote below, I think you can say with confidence that video performance at his native resolution isn't a cocern that is paramount.

You may have missed it but, the OP *did* say what the was going to use this for:


multimonitormaniac said:


> In a given session I might have:
> 2 open browser windows/tabs with documentation for what I am working on
> 1 code editor
> 1 database interface
> ...



The OP also made it very clear what his goal was. It's even in large, bold, text... preceded by what it's not for.


multimonitormaniac said:


> *What graphics card(s?) should I go for, to feed the 6 monitors at this resolution? *
> 
> It will not be used for gaming at all, so game performance is irrelevant.



What you're seeing is a dev who doesn't want to switch between windows. Honestly, I can't really blame him. I got the three 1080ps under the same mentality.


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 8, 2017)

multimonitormaniac said:


> I have had 4K monitors. Did not care for it. I much prefer this.
> 
> Main reasons:
> - I really want the area, square centimeters, not just the pixels
> ...


well that does make sense, but windows can be separated into workspaces in software (probably easier in linux with certain window managers), the pixel count is specific to fixed size user interface elements like the browser addressbar, taskbar, etc

i guess screen size would limit the choices to televisions or overpriced industrial, also makes me wonder about the structural integrity of a single large screen with its weight


----------

